# BANDS!!!



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wondering if any of you got any bands this year and have got the info back on the bands. I personnaly haven't got any this year but are hoping to get some next weak after christmas. :beer:

greenheadfallon


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

This is my first year living in ND and my first year without witnessing at least one band shot.. MY buddies back home ended up with 9 for the year.. not bad..


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

No bands for me this year  . My buddy shot a nice Canada Goose with a band though.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I witnessed 2 bands shot and I got one myself. Two of them were shot in eastern ND during the same hunt. A male and a female hatched in 2003 or earlier, both banded near Ortonville, MN. And the other was shot in Western, MN and was banded in Nebraska a few years earlier. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

got a banded greenie opening day and a double banded lesser midway through the season. (first time ever making money while hunting, lol) 
i dont know if im lucky or what the deal is but i'm 22 and have shot 12 banded birds, gave one to my buddy that got his stole, and lost 3 that somehow disappeared with my calls and landyard. so should have 16 but im not complaining. 
bands have a funny way to get me going that extra half hour early, take off school/work, or get me out in the rain/snow that much easier.

my name is jordan hermanson and i'm a "bandoholic"


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey bandman, didn't I shoot 8 of those banded birds????? I always said it must have been you cuz I didn't want you to feel bad.

shot a triple banded coot last fall, and a really nice banded whooping crane!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hahaha, your a freakin riot. we wont tell anyone about that 5 banded bald eagle that tried to steal our dead ducks in the dekes. (alliteration) thought the damn thing was going to go for my eyeballs!



> "my testicles are the size of triple b's"


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I shot the most ducks of my life this year, but no bands :eyeroll:


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

My buddies and I ended up with thirteen banded honkers this year.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

1 tundra swan, 2003 or earlier banded in north carolina
1 snow, 2004 or earlier banded in texas
both were taken in eastern sd

The swan was on a memerable hunt with two of my best friends and it was my ifrst swan. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

thats not a bad year at all! congratulations and gives you a good number to beat for next year


----------



## nothing but green (Jan 25, 2006)

i shot a total of 6 bands 2 doves 3 # apart from one another.then 1 green head with a jack miner and 3 frderal bands from 2 green heads 1 hen. about avg. for around southern indiana


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i wish they would band that much up in winnipeg but evidentally theyve dropped off in the number of birds they band. i know before the 3 bands we got this year, we went through a two year drought that we coulda filled a grain bin full of mallrds (w/o a band.) we ran into banded birds very consistently for years before that, so i think it was just a period of unluckiness. just need to get into them pimp flocks that like to wear the jewelry and stick together. definately had that happen before.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Thats true birdman, ya gotta find the flocks with the bling 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

there is no birdman in this thread, :lol: :lol: but i gotcha! 
blingman will work too! :beer:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gotta love the bling bling bling 8) . No bands for me this year. Of all my hunting buddies only one shot a nice banded canada this year. One of my good friends has hunted ND twice a year for 5+ years and never gotton a band. He has only seen one banded bird taken there (a nice drake pinny evidently). What's up with that? I hear of more bands recovered in MN than ND. I guess pimp birds like to stay around pimp hunters :bowdown: 8)


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I shot a banded redhead that was banded in Alberta and a honker that was banded locally in my town here in Nebraska. Both federal bands.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Pretty cool on the redhead!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I didn't get any or witness any this year.....I'm in a 2 year slump for jewelry....hopefully that will be broken this spring! :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have had two consecutive 100 duck years with no bands. I have also shot more honkers than should reasonably be shot without seeing a band. I am going to shoot 500 canadians next year so I can finally put a band on the lanny.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

i only witnessed one this fall, but hopefully the spring season brings me a little better fortune.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Blackfoot,

Your back! Did you find a job yet?

Shot one banded pintail and watched 4Curl shoot a banded mallard!

[siteimg]3675[/siteimg]


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Got my first banded bird this year. Banded in '01, born before 2000. Biggest greenhead I had shot in a while.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Finaly shot a banderd honker. Was not a federal band just a plastic blue band no numbers or anything but I will take it


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

One of my best years: 1 neck-colared Canada w/band, banded Canada (8 year old son's), 2 banded mallards, 1 neck collared snow (green), 3 banded snows.


----------

